# Baby guinea pig sexing - help!



## Lukec1 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi all,

I am completely new to this sexing process, and would like some assistance determining the sex of the two baby pigs I have.

I am under the impression they are both males, however they are now three weeks old and I do not want to have any more baby pigs show up!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bottom is boy.

Top one i think is male, but the picture quality isnt great. If he/she has a Y with a dot at the top, its a boy.


----------



## Lukec1 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you! Apologies regarding the low quality image - I have uploaded a couple more photos in the hope they are clearer 

i am sure from your advice that this is also a male, but best to be safe than sorry!

thanks again!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Fairly sure thats a boy too.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I think they're both boys too


----------

